# GSD puppy and cats?



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm new to this site and I know there are probably plenty of posts on here about this, but I wanted to give my specific details. My husband and I recently got a 10 week old GSD puppy. He's very sweet and loves us already and is slowly getting his routine. Before we got him we did a lot of research on the breed including how GSDs do with cats. Nearly everything I read said that they are gentle wonderful dogs and are fine with children and cats, especially if they are brought into a home that already has them when they are a puppy. Once we brought him home we had people telling us they were not good with either, especially cats and so now I'm very concerned. I absolutely understand they are prey driven- but I thought if we got a dog as a puppy he would be fine with them - but now I am really concerned and fear I'll never attach completely to him because I'll always be worried about my two resident cats. (The cats were both rescues and are very sweet, one is more outgoing than the other but neither are aggressive enough to teach him to back off. My male cat has swatted him a few times, but the dog isn't getting it - he will still chase him sometimes - which I understand as he is a puppy - it just seems like he wants to play - FOR NOW... Most of the time he does ignore them and when he chases them he sometimes lightly nips at them but never bites (not even sure the nips make contact, he's just excited it seems), etc. I think he thinks they are puppies like he is because they all look alike (all black with pointy ears), lol. I'm sure this is normal, but then you read stories and I just feel guilty for possibly endangering htem in any way. I'm a huge animal lover and they've already had tough lives, I just want to be sure all will live harmoniously. 

SO, all that to say - any advice - should I be looking for certain signs he will be aggressive with them? Any tips on how to be sure he knows they are part of our "pack"? I let them check eachother out when the puppy is on a leash so I have control, they are never alone together, etc., but I want to be sure I'm doing all I can to protect each of them. 

Thank you so much. I've read other posts relating to other issues and you all have been so helpful. I look forward to your feedback.


----------



## TrudyT (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the same questions. Our GSD turned 7 months yesterday, and we have a resident cat as well. Our dog seems like she just wants to play and is very curious. However, when her prey drive instinct kicks in there is no way we can stop her from chasing the cat. Our dog is always supervised or in her crate, but even with supervision, she can take off after the cat very quickly. (Sometimes the cat seems to tease her by walking by intentionally, although it's clear the cat has no interest in the dog) I know we are supposed to get her to stop and "focus" on us but at 7 months old I'm afraid she'll hurt the cat before we can get her fully trained.

Trudy


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like to hear the answers to this as well, although my story is a bit different. Angel is almost 9 months old now, and it is looking like we may be rescueing a kitten - I would guess around 10 to 12 weeks old. What is the best way to introduce them? Angel is gated to one room during the day while we are at work, and I am thinking of letting the kitten have free roam of the house, or possibly gating her in a different room till we see how they are doing together??


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

With my personal dogs I dont have experience with dogs and cats but a friend of mines has both dogs and cats. I think (and i guess people can correct me if I am wrong) since they are being brought in as a puppy it would be easier for the dog to get and be able to live with with the cat. It is about setting up the boundaries for both the cat and dog, as to what is acceptable and allowing if need be seperation from each other. Like a designated cat room the dogs not allowed in and a dog room so if the dog wants it it can be away from the cat.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

For us it just takes time. We had cats before we had dogs. With our previous dog, when we brought her home at 3 months, our cat swatted at her and she left him alone. Over time they could walk together hang on the bed together. Then we found a litter of abandoned kittens. Their eyes were closed and they were covered in fleas. My dog licked them clean all day long. They thought dog was mom. That dog died and when we brought home Molly at 8 weeks, our black cat swatted her the first 5 seconds she was in the house. It took some time for the cat to trust her, you can see them together in my avatar. We did not do much training with the dog and cats inside the house, only to say 'no" if chasing and "be nice". She still does some playful chasing still for about 3 seconds. Mostly she wanted to smell the cats' bottoms, sometimes I would hold the cat and let her get close. Once our dog knew the cats were part of our family she became protective of them. She will not allow "stranger" cats on our back patio and chases them off. We've only had female dogs, so I don't know they may act more maternal to cats.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This topic reminded me of this video of my puppy, son and cat! My son and puppy both ganging up on the poor old cat.  


The first thing I taught my dogs is the leave it command, however my dog Koda has super prey drive, he will chase anything that moves. So at 11 months old, I got an e collar for him. He still chases the cat here and then but he knows not to bite him, even play bite isn't allowed.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

We have alot of cats..Tazor is 9 months now and he completely ignores some and will try and chase others. The ones that put him in his place immediately are left completely alone..I have one who is playful and makes himself avail. to act as a chew toy. Its the scared ones who dart away he will chase. 

I had a german shep previously who was alone all day with kittens and cats. It takes a while but its def. possible for them to live peacfully. Don't be anxious or anticipitary of a chase..your dog def feeds off your energy. If you are tense when a cat enters the room uou could be sending more of a 'protect me..Ahhh, a cat' message.

Good luck.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Your puppy will drive your cats crazy for awhile but being raised together they will be fine. Just monitor and teach him to leave them alone. Ours is perfect in the house and ignores them when walking through the garage to come inside. If the cats do not run he does not mess with them. THe cats do not go in the back yard with him much because he wants to play and torment them. He will even pick them up and lick them but has never hurt them. He is just over 2 years and has been with them since he was 7-weeks old. We just introduced a kitten. It is going good I just can't let them be alone yet because the kitten is so small. THe kitten got a total slober bath the other day when she wandered into the back yard. WIth that said I know he would go after the stray cats that torment him through the fence in a flash but he knows what cats belong to us


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Our dog has a pretty high prey drive (he is now 1.5) and initially liked to bother our 2 cats. We let him know from day one that the cats were completely off limits to chase, nip, etc. We taught him leave it. This was as much for his protection as the cats. Puppies can get eyes damaged easily by a well placed swat. He is now very good with our cats. 

We were also initially worried about a gsd and cats but our experience has shown us that they can do great together as long as you teach him what is acceptable behavior around a cat.


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

(Here is what I posted in a similar thread on this forum) I'd like to add that keeping them separated is best, even when you KNOW they get along well. I don't allow my cats to provoke the dogs at all. They get a gentle swat on the nose or a spray with water when I catch them doing it, and the dogs get a swat on the muzzle if they chase or taunt the cats. I also redirect with treats. It gets their attention very quickly when I get in the middle of them with treats and say "treats!!" pretty loud. They know the word. I did it when they weren't chasing down the cat, but when they are calmly checking them out. That way I was only having to talk to them. Now I have to raise my voice if they are distracted with the cats but "Treat!!" works well now. 

I have 2 fixed male cats, brothers, that are ~2 years old. We rescued them from a family who had too many pets. They were less than 14 weeks old when we got them. They had several dogs, but the dogs were "outdoor only" dogs. They went almost a year without ever seeing or being around a dog again. When my boyfriend and I had to move when we hit some rough times, we stayed with his parents for a few months. They had a Scottish Terrier, only 2-3 times the size of our cats, and another cat also lived in the house. Their cat was indoor/outdoor, and they had a few scuffles. Out cats HATED that dog. She had several health problems, including major food allergies and hot spots everywhere. They would pick on her every chance they got, peeing in her bed, stealing her bed, etc (yes, the cats won every time). Lady, the dog, would not defend herself. She wouldn't bark, nibble, growl, bite or anything else. If she did, it was a quiet growl and we almost never heard it. Less than a year later we own our own house with 1/2 acre in Southern California. We made the conscious decision to purchase not 1 but 2 puppies from a local breeder. They'd never seen a cat before. We didn't know if our cats would be ok with it or not. They, generally, get along just fine. Sure, the cat will run and the dogs will give chase sometimes. If they do, I tell them "leave it" very firmly. Most of the time they do, but if they don't I use their names and that gets their attention. However, we have two rooms that have "pocket" doors, the kind that slides into the wall so they are almost impossible to open by humans much less by dogs. We leave one of those doors (leads to the master bathroom which contains the litter box) open the width of my fist (which is pretty small), and the cats can just squeeze through without hurting them. I treat the dogs every time they give chase but leave it when told, so they learn that NOT chasing the cats gets them a treat, but chasing the cat means a "time out" where they sit on their bed for 10 minutes without crying. Both of my puppies are male, unfixed and ~13 weeks old now. I'm losing track, lol. I feed the cats on a large high table where the dogs can't reach the cats food bowls. They seem to have learned very quickly that it's not their food because I'll gently flick them on the muzzle. They mouth the cats, snuggle the cats, lick the cats. Some times the cats tolerate it, sometimes the cats lick, nuzzle or mouth/bite back, and sometimes they could care less. I just make sure that the dogs have a cat free zone (outside, with us) and the cats have a dog free zone (the bathroom in the master, and the master closet too). The cats keep the dogs in line when they don't like something, and the dogs have learned really quickly. I only interfere in their "play" when it looks like one or the other may start to get too rough. I punish neither if they are being "gentle" in their play, though sometimes it's hard to tell if the cats are playing or genuinely irked off. The other thing I do, every time I see my dogs with the cats is "gentle gentle gentle". I tell them this when they take treats, and they will take the treat with lips only or barely get their teeth on it using almost no pressure. They learned to use the same idea with the cats too. Most of the time. I've even caught a dog and cat napping together once. We've had the dogs for less than a month. Give it time, set clear boundaries, give them both their OWN personal space away from the other. No cats allowed to torment dogs while in their crates, etc. When Blitz and/or Degen are being extra calm, I'll grab a cat and sit him about 3 feet away from the dogs, then hold the dogs in my lap so the cats can sniff and check them out with a "safety net". You can also use a leash. Just don't allow them to hide all the time from each other, they need to spend time together too, even if it's just walking around. I gave the cats one of the outgrown dog collars to play with (for the scent) and the dogs a blanket the cats use to sleep on (for the scent) as well, and that seemed to help a lot. I've done the same thing with family that the dogs were afraid or leery of, giving them a ratty old sock that they wore for an hour or two, or a rag of a tshirt, etc. I can't say that your dogs and cats will be good together, but don't panic yet. There seems to be no reason. I think in due time they will at the least learn to ignore each other. Hyperactivity in the pup around the cat isn't surprising, mine were both that way with our cats at first too.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a black cat(mao mao) hes declawed(he was found already fixed and declawed when i got him) Triad home Mao Mao swatted him and growled. now (18 months later)the cat still runs when Triad comes in the room and he still chases .yesterday Triad was poking the cat with his nose Mao mao was still on the back of the couch but he was still hissing and swatting until Triad pushed him to hard and he fell off then he ran down into the basement.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep the pup leashed and let them get together slowly.
don't worry. it's going to work out.


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

How can you tell if your dog has a high prey drive? Are there certain things I should be watching for? I have a 3 month old GSD as well as two cats (2 and 3). The 2 year old cat keeps her distance, she hangs out but always stays up high. My 3 year old cat is very, very curious about the dog. When I'm training the puppy, the cat will wander in and try to steal treats, etc. He sometimes runs up to the dog and then quickly runs away, in an attempt (I think) to get him to play. Sometimes they will just stare at each other, etc. Many times the dog ignores him if I can get his attention, or sometimes he will even ignore him on his own. There have been a few times though, that the puppy does nip at the cat - he doesn't bite hard but he will have his mouth around the cat's back briefly and today he nipped his tail. It can't be that hard because the cat gets away, there's no blood, etc. but still. I know he is young, and I know he's probably not trying to kill the cat and is just playing, but it freaks me out. Everyone says give it time, the vet says they'll be friends let them investigate each other and play and only get involved if it gets too far" -- but truthfully - the dog nips me sometimes and it really hurts, I can't imagine there's a big gap between harmless playing and it "getting too far" when the cat is only 10 pounds. It's been only 3.5 weeks since we got the puppy, but today was probably the worst yet. He lunged at the cat 2 or 3 times in a row. Is that aggression or playing? What signs should I look out for? We are working on leave it, etc. but nothing will make me give up a pet faster than if he/she harms my other animals. It terrifies me and I just want to know what to watch out for.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Great topic I have my cat 12 years old still pretty spry for an old guy, and in September I'm getting an 8week GSD, I did plan on tethering the GSD to me at all times, last thing I need is for him to get scratched / scared during the fear stage (think thats what its called) and he has a hate on for cats for the rest of his life.

So this is really helpful


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on a few things.

Is the cat a runner/skittish? Then it is going to take time. GSD puppies chase things that run by instinct, and some more then others. If the cat isn't a runner? It will be very easy.

As people in this thread have stated, teaching leave it, stays, come and instilling them over and over again is what is needed. A long leash helps for this (stay and come). The cheapo nylon rope one for like 8 bucks will do.

Give the animals some space and "zones" in the house.

This item from Petsmart seems to work pretty well for my puppy and cat. My puppy is extremely high prey drive and my cat is as skittish as it gets. Also this was about the only puppy gate I could find that my GSD puppy couldn't easily break down...and it also has a hole for a cat, as well as a door that opens and closes. I ziptied the cat door permanently open.

I did have to cut a 2x4 though and use gorilla tape (taped it to the metal frame) to make the cat door a bit smaller, because my pup at 17 inches tall and 25-26 pounds got through the hole (while I was attempting to show the cat she was safe, boy did that backfire).

Top Paw&#174 Extra Tall Pet Gate with Small Pet Door - Dog - Sale - PetSmart

I got the tall one, cus this little sucker JUMPED over the regular baby gate...I guess she didn't feel like ramming all 4 corners and knocking it down that time...

But anyways, back to taking a lot of time. Feed them at the same time. Move the bowls closer and closer to the gate. When the cat IS brave enough to come near the puppy, have the puppy on a leash. Correct them if needed, and tell them to leave it.

Eventually? They can coexist. My cat was scared to death of this new puppy at first. Now she is curious. She watches it through the gate. She has her own "zone" and the food bowls are getting closer together. I have pretty much the worst situation you can have and it can work. Had the same issue with this cat and the last GSD. My other cat (passed away)? No problem. He wasn't a runner. Took them all of 5 minutes to get along. 

Oh yeah...and the cat peed all over the house to show her displeasure as well for the first few weeks as well...She is quite the character lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is mine with two of my cats....they come to her 10 minutes before this she was probably chasing them through the house. Sometimes she grabs them to rough and I tell her leave it, but for the most part she plays with them and they play with her. You will be able to tell playing from aggression. Most dogs and cats that are in the same house will eventually get along or at the very least tolerate each other or just ignore each other.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> This is mine with two of my cats....they come to her 10 minutes before this she was probably chasing them through the house. Sometimes she grabs them to rough and I tell her leave it, but for the most part she plays with them and they play with her. You will be able to tell playing from aggression. Most dogs and cats that are in the same house will eventually get along or at the very least tolerate each other or just ignore each other.
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


Yeah my Maine **** cat was my last GSD's best friend. The 7 pound female calico? They tolerated eachother at best and it took time. From now on I will be getting Maine ****'s lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kateydog said:


> Yeah my Maine **** cat was my last GSD's best friend. The 7 pound female calico? They tolerated eachother at best and it took time. From now on I will be getting Maine ****'s lol.


The only one that would prefer not to be around the dogs is the orange cat...looks like Morris the cat. But that does not deter him from coming out, he feels that he can kick the dogs butts They humor him!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My first german shepherd Dizan wasn't in love with cats but when I got my purshon cat, Barnabas( Im sorry but Im tired of looking up for the correct spelling of stuff so deal with it.) he was such a mellow guy, he played with him. Barnabas was my favorite cat i ever had. I had another older cat at the time that wouldn't play with him so he started playing with my GSD. He, as a little kitten ( who everyone who saw him would say,"Aww") would run out from under a chair and sit up on his hind legs and bat at the dog then when it got to be to much ,run under the chair then coming running back out and do it again. From that, Barnabas LOVED dogs. I had to watch him. He would run up to strange dogs and be friendly. I finally had to make him stay inside all the time in fear of his safety. I really like cats but I LOVE dogs. If I had to chose would be dogs all the time, but you get a wonderful animal sometimes of any species and Barnabas was one of those. I still miss him. He lived to an old age with me. I hope to see him on the rainbow bridge, I hope. He was a much better being then me and he deserved to live there much more then I ever will. My dream of heaven is not only seeing my relatives and friends again but all my pets. I hope it's true.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikitta said:


> My first german shepherd Dizan wasn't in love with cats but when I got my purshon cat, Barnabas( *Im sorry but Im tired of looking up for the correct spelling of stuff so deal with it.)* he was such a mellow guy, he played with him. Barnabas was my favorite cat i ever had. I had another older cat at the time that wouldn't play with him so he started playing with my GSD. He, as a little kitten ( who everyone who saw him would say,"Aww") would run out from under a chair and sit up on his hind legs and bat at the dog then when it got to be to much ,run under the chair then coming running back out and do it again. From that, Barnabas LOVED dogs. I had to watch him. He would run up to strange dogs and be friendly. I finally had to make him stay inside all the time in fear of his safety. I really like cats but I LOVE dogs. If I had to chose would be dogs all the time, but you get a wonderful animal sometimes of any species and Barnabas was one of those. I still miss him. He lived to an old age with me. I hope to see him on the rainbow bridge, I hope. He was a much better being then me and he deserved to live there much more then I ever will. My dream of heaven is not only seeing my relatives and friends again but all my pets. I hope it's true.


 
*Think anyone really cares about your spelling skill (or lack of it)?*


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I brought home a new kitten a few weeks ago and introduced him to my GSD Rio (2 years old and never met a cat) using a crate. 

We put the kitten in the crate and got Rio used to him being in the room while she was on a long line. Curious sniffing was fine, bad behaviour got her removed from the room and lying next to the crate calmly was praised with high value treats. 

We anticipated a few chasing issues but with careful supervision Rio is learning to to ignore Ike and only play with him when he is up for a game. 

The only issue we have now is the 2 are all over each other constantly .
Honestly the kitten loves to wrestle, mouth and jump all over my girl but she is very good at playing gentle. 

I am always in the room with them and will step in as soon as I think its getting out of hand but I think time and patience is the key.

And a well practiced "Leave it!" 

This is the kitten Ike taking over my poor girls bed


----------

